# HP ML110 G6 - Unable to use the keyboard at the BSD Loader.



## Yosi (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello,
So this is a long story.

Last week i've upgraded from a ML110 G5 -> ML110 G6.

I've been using FreeBSD for quite a while and been happy with it for a long time.

I've read multiple threads about the ML110G6 being unable to use the keyboard at the BSD Bootloader.
Thread #1
Thread #2
I've setup my storage with ZFS and geli().
It has no encryption keyfile (-k) just a passphrase (-p).
I've setup my zraid1 using the guided ZFS install a long time ago.

The problem is that i cannot enter my geli passphrase at the BSD Bootloader.
It just wont let me.

What i've looked for in the BIOS is to turn on/off a option called 'USB Legacy' but it just doens't have that option.
Just 3 options as explained in the HP Service Guide page 85.

It does have a PS/2 connector i've tried to use this along with a PS/2 to USB dongle for my USB keyboard, This did work fine on the ML110 G5.
But this didn't work on the G6.
I've read that the PS/2 connector is just a converter to USB on the motherboard.
Anyway it's just not working.
The keyboard still is unresponsive.

I've also tried to enter my geli password trough ILO100 (Remote console) which is what the system ships with, this didn't work either.

So ive upgraded the BIOS to the latest version 2011.08.26 (A)(13 Sep 2011) but the changelog isn't that promising.

I tried messing with GRUB2 as mentioned in Thread #2 and then load FreeBSD using the GRUB2 prompt as this:

```
insmod usb
insmod usb_keyboard
set root=(hd3)
chainloader +1
boot
```

But well, no luck the keyboard is still not responding.

Which made me believe that maybe ukbd() wasn't included in my loader.conf()
And it wasn't so i add to my loader.conf:

```
ukbd_load="YES"
```
As mentioned in the ukbd manpage.
I've also made sure that ukbd is included in my custom kernel build, which is the case.
But after all that effort it still isn't working.

I've been using a FreeBSD ISO and boot to Multi-user mode and at the installer drop to shell to do the above.
Its worth mentioning while booting the FreeBSD ISO (11.2-RELEASE) at the bootloader im unable to use my keyboard and thus select for example 'Single user mode'.

So im lost and tried to fiddle around in a FreeBSD VM trying to get my geli() zpool to use only geli keys without a passphrase.
But that completely defeated the purpose of having a passphrase.

I didn't had a change to get it working in the FreeBSD VM, 
which made me believe that /boot is in fact encrypted and thus it can't even find the geli keys if they are saved in /boot.

I've tried to add new geli() keys as follow (In the FreeBSD Test VM):


```
dd if=/dev/random of=/boot/crypt.key bs=4096 count=1
geli setkey -P -K /boot/crypt.key adaXpX
```

But even after that the my 'Test VM' cannot even boot up, without displaying the password prompt.
So i've tried:

```
geli configure -b adaXpX
```
But after all, it just keeps displaying the password prompt and it doens't accept any password.

I'm considering to move /boot to a UFS USB stick to just make it work.
But really, im lost.

It would be great if my keyboard just works on the BSD loader,
so i can enter my geli password at boot.

- Thanks for reading.


----------



## Yosi (Dec 13, 2018)

I ended up replacing the server with the ML110 G7, which does support "Usb Legacy".

I do still own the ML110 G6, so if anyone in the future comes across this issue, feel free to hit me up.
- Yosi


----------



## marplan72 (May 11, 2021)

Yosi said:


> I ended up replacing the server with the ML110 G7, which does support "Usb Legacy".
> 
> I do still own the ML110 G6, so if anyone in the future comes across this issue, feel free to hit me up.
> - Yosi


Hi

Facing the same issue. Can't enter passphrase. 

Regards


----------



## VladiBG (May 11, 2021)

use PS/2 keyboard


----------



## wolffnx (May 11, 2021)

same here, I had to use a ps/2 keyboard


----------

